# gate design suggestions



## johnnyb (6 Mar 2021)

hi guys can anyone give me any good ideas of what the original gate design would be in the photo.


----------



## jimmy_s (6 Mar 2021)

Not sure what the original would have looked like but it looks like the braces are running the wrong way on that one.


----------



## thetyreman (6 Mar 2021)

that gate looks oversized to the brickwork so I'd imagine the original might have fit in tighter to the brickwork and maybe it didn't have a curved top just guessing.


----------



## johnnyb (7 Mar 2021)

I agree about the arch but its hung on original (pintle)side hinges set into sandstone. the latch is also set in sandstone. these allow for about 40mm thickness. I can't help but think any gate will look a bit untidy at the top.


----------



## Doug71 (7 Mar 2021)

I did a side gate for a customer end of last year. They struggled with a design and it ended up just being a curved top side gate. I made the boards different widths to try and add a bit of interest. I think quality hinges and latch make a difference.

This was before the posts got cut off.


----------

